# Hp requirements for a JD 568 round baler



## grammar_g (Jan 8, 2012)

Wanting to know if my 85 hp tractor will handle a 568 JD. I pull a hesston 856a with it now.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

85 pto hp will work, but the more the better. 100 hp works well and if you have hills 115 works better. I have one baling tractor on a 567 that dyno's 185 hp and the extra weight is nice on our hilly fields.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The JD site says 75 minimum. Product Specification for 568 Round Baler

A neighbor has a 468 and bales with a 6415. (85 HP) and goes as fast as the ground allows. I do not know how much harder a 558 would be to pull.
He can use his 5525 (75 HP) but has to go slower. 
Then again "slower" is a relative term with this guy. He lays the hammer down.


----------

